# The Thread For Long-Time Members To Check In...



## MattB

I've noticed a few comments lately wondering about formerly active members who haven't posted at Dims for awhile. I hope no one minds this thread idea.

If you're a former or (somewhat) current regular who (for whatever reason) doesn't post anymore but checks in from time to time, please feel free to drop a quick message here to let us know what's up. 

No pressure, no stress. 

There's certainly no shortage of social media outlets to keep contact with people, but think of this as just an outlet for a quick hello. Like meeting an old friend for a quick drink at that pub you used to frequent...

(If, by chance, you've become a vampire and no longer feel the need to use an 'impersonal internet forum' you can certainly feel free to make a quick post after sunset. We won't judge. These things happen...)


----------



## Gspoon

Hey there. For a time I had been a frequent poster. I met a girl and during our relationship I happened to turn a blind eye to Dims and other BBW oriented sites.

I will admit that being gone for so long is some what intimidating. Its like joining a convo after walking away for several years.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hi Spoony 

I'm glad you started this thread Matt. It's nice to look through a thread and every once in a while see a poster that I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

People stopped posting in the fashion forum, and I got super involved with my boyfriend. Also, I sorta felt left out after I lost weight, but it was mostly my boyfriend's fault


----------



## mel

Hello  <waving>


----------



## Gingembre

Good thread, Matt! It will be nice to see who is still lurking


----------



## MattB

I'm glad this is working, and great to hear from a few of you again!


----------



## luvmybhm

i used to post on here as bobbleheaddoll. i left for awhile as life got busy and then came back. when i tried to go back in under my old name i got all sorts of glitches. so i started a new name.

it seems there are several members on here who have been here previously but are just back under a new name. i have also read that the 'infraction' process seems to have spurred a few users to have to go in and assume a new id. 

this is a nice thread. there used to be a larger base community in the threads. maybe if they check in this will inspire them to come back too.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I still poke around sometimes, life kinda got in the way of my forum commitments. Getting married does that. I mostly enjoy "borrowing" the jokes I see on here, and am always pleased with the movie/video game reviews. Like-minded folks help me narrow a decision on some of that stuff.


----------



## supersizebbw

Thanks for starting a great thread MattB. 

I was always more of a lurker, but miss reading posts from the good ol regulars from some years back. Sad to see that dims is no longer what it used to be.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I posted on here a LOT when I first joined many years ago but then I got into a relationship, I was in college, I moved, took up a couple new interests/hobbies and I started neglecting every forum or website I used to visit. The other day I was cleaning out some old bookmarks and stumbled upon this one and decided to revisit. Glad to see everyone doing well  :wubu:


----------



## moore2me

Visiting DIMs has a lot of good memories for me but so many people I liked to talk with are not active anymore the "dancehall is a bit empty". Plus Windows 8.1 has taken most of the fun out of using my computer and now it is my enemy. I still have friends at DIMS, but we old draft horses are different critters than the young models. I do wish everyone here well and hope you find some joy and entertainment along the way. I'm still here, just a busy, tired, lazy, old, crusty curmudgeon.


----------



## Shosh

Hi All,

I used to post a lot over the years, but have not posted so much lately.
I do keep in touch with all my Dims friends daily on Facebook though.


----------



## biggirlsrock

Used another name here a couple of centuries ago...and I still have copies of Dimensions magazines!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I still check in from time to time but spend more of my time on Facebook. It's nice to see some familiar faces.


----------



## Dromond

Yo doods and doodettes.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

I'm not much of a poster on here but I used to chat all the time 6+ years ago. Chat was soo fun! I met lots of great people on there. I wish they'd figure out a new chat system. I have a few people on Yahoo ( ya I know.. I still use it lol ) and we chat from time to time.


----------



## Scarlette

I don;t post much here as I did before (not that I posted oodels then too) I took a hiatus as "life happens"


----------



## Scarlette

canadianbbw4u said:


> I'm not much of a poster on here but I used to chat all the time 6+ years ago. Chat was soo fun! I met lots of great people on there. I wish they'd figure out a new chat system. I have a few people on Yahoo ( ya I know.. I still use it lol ) and we chat from time to time.



I use yahoo too for a few contacts, so don't feel like your alone there! lol


----------



## CleverBomb

Still here, less frequently than before the format change (and even then I'd drifted away a bit).

Hello again all.


----------



## balletguy

Hi. I pop in every now and then but not as much as before. Not sure where people go it's just life I guess. I do notice that there is like no action on the threads anylonger. That stinks.


----------



## daddyoh70

Hi everyone! Still pop in from time to time, but haven't really posted much. Glad to see some of the old timers are still around!


----------



## littlefairywren

I'd like to think of myself as a long-time member. Haven't posted or visited as much as I used to, partly because it's a painful reminder of loss now. I keep looking for faces that aren't here anymore.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

I have not posted for a while, but I lurk all off the time. So I wanted to ante up too and say hi!


----------



## FatAndProud

I'm still here like a bad hemorrhoid.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I still pop in here from time to time.


----------



## seavixen

I'm still here in bursts. I show up for a while, then forget to check again for...however long.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

and I guess the joke is on me. I composed this message, reviewed it, and forgot to post it.

Amyway - An old professor has finally decided to retire and tenders his resignation. A few days later he come in to retrieve his personal belongings and is accosted by a rather rancorous staff member who exclaims "Ah! Forgotten but not gone."

This story is not aimed at anyone who has posted here. I remember, and miss, many of you and am happy to see that you are alive and wel. I am a bit of an old timer also, having posted under the names Punster and Jokester (and now Ho Ho Tai) as suited the occasion.

As I approach 78 y.o. I am still alive (mostly) and well (mostly) which is better than I expected. My dear Mrs Ho Ho is very much alive and well, at the peak of her career (so far) and a confirmed trail rat. We will head out on our bikes in the morning. I will struggle to keep up with her, while she waits patiently at the branch points.

I am still in touch with a number of individuals who no longer post here (I will not mention names) but can state that they are alive and well in Connecticut, Australia, and California (a transplant from Holland).


----------



## CPProp

Was never a very active member but Im still around and pop in once or twice a week (which is about the same amount as for ever) but as others have said its not the same that old sparkle is missing  although it could be my sparkle thats missing. I still like to dabble in  Frisk the person before you, and ..  as well as Free association (the silly side of life) and I think its time I put up some pictures in  Is anyone into photography, I enjoy seeing others pictures but no one seems to bother anymore


----------



## swamptoad

Hi MattB, Jeff (swamptoad) checking in to say excellent idea! Been a long time, indeed. I'm living in Louisiana now. 

My wife is Rebecca (Snow Angel) We started posting some last night (early a.m.)


----------



## MattB

Welcome back Swamptoad! Hope the music is going well.

Don't be shy, make sure to post here and there.


----------



## swamptoad

Thanks man. :happy:

I've been writing mostly. I still play guitar though.


----------



## CleverBomb

Long time no see -- glad to see you back.


----------



## swamptoad

Thanks, CB! Will there ever be another Dims Chat in development? Folks should petition for one ...lol


----------



## Snow Angel

Hi everyone this is Rebecca ( Snow Angel) I haven't been on here in sometime. My husband Jeff (Swamptoad) and I are doing well. We started posting early this morning and are planning to be posting more often.


----------



## CleverBomb

Good to see you back again as well!


----------



## Snow Angel

thank you its good to be back


----------



## shinyapple

Haven't been around in years and randomly decided to see what was happening in my old hangout tonight. I used to frequent the chat room back in the old days.

I'm still kicking about. Life changed dramatically, and I am busy living it. I hope people are well, and I miss certain faces that are no longer with us.


----------



## CleverBomb

Glad to see you're still alive and kicking. 

It has been quite a while, hasn't it?


----------



## MattB

Bumping the thread as bait for any other lurkers to come back...


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I've been here since the mid-1990s under 3-4 different names and I'm still here. Great site and cool folks:happy:

Dennis


----------



## canadianbbw4u

If any of the "old timers" wanna add me to yahoo msgnr feel free to do so. I use the same name there! Just add a comment to the add so I know it's not a darn spam bot. I do have google+ but don't know much about it. I'm always up for a good chat!!


----------



## MattB

Checking in, still alive, I think?


----------



## Tad

Glad you haven't been washed out to sea, Matt. Been wondering what was happening with you!


----------



## MattB

Tad said:


> Glad you haven't been washed out to sea, Matt. Been wondering what was happening with you!



Almost!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBAN4ICcCSY[/ame]


----------



## Cynthia

Here's another old-timer. I first visited Dimensions around '95. Back then it was one big board that blew up regularly with flame wars because people had so many different views about size issues and reasons for being there. Although it's more segmented and peaceful today, I sometimes miss those wild, woolly early years.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I've been here since the mid-late 90s, had a couple earlier online handles and been here ever since.:happy:

In fact, I still remember "finding" Dimensions waaay back when my workplace still had text-only Internet and that must've been 1994-1995 or so? Time really does fly by , huh?

Best wishes to all the cool people here

Dennis


----------



## DragonFly

Been here since before 2005 just don't remember just when. When soothing through things here I happened accross an entire collection of paper Dimensions magazines.... starting with the original FATSIG news letters. Pretty crazy stuff... back in the days of the chat and the old style boards. I don't know how we found anything.


----------



## Missy9579

I used to spend hours upon hours in chat...I miss it. I was BigCutieViolet


----------



## Tad

Missy9579 said:


> I used to spend hours upon hours in chat...I miss it. I was BigCutieViolet



I miss those days too, had some good times and good conversation in those chat rooms. Hard to believe how many years they've been gone now.


----------



## CleverBomb

Still alive, and mostly ok. 

Yeah, chat was fun all those years ago. 

I hope that you're all doing well.


----------



## swamptoad

swmaptaod: waves hello to CleverBomb


----------



## Timberwolf

Just stumbled across this interesting little thread here...

I mostly lurk around in the Models section (silently), but sometimes return to my all time faves on here, the games.  Just finished another round of them. :happy:


----------



## rockhound225

I yet live! Somehow, I'm still mucking about here in cyberspace; checking in here from time to time.


----------



## MattB

Bumping this, even though I've been checking in myself from time to time, in case anyone else wants to poke their heads out again.


----------



## swamptoad

"Waving hello again"

Its nice to see you all again. ☺


----------



## kathynoon

Hello. It’s been a while since I was on here.


----------



## DragonFly

kathynoon said:


> Hello. It’s been a while since I was on here.


Hi there!!!!! Welcome Back


----------



## Jerry Thomas

I've been on again / off again active since I first joined several years ago. Mainly I was interested in writing stories for the Library, but lately I haven't been inspired. Writer's block or just plain lazy? I have an idea for a BHM/FFA story involving a very fat man in a circus sideshow, the beginning has already been written, but so far I just can't get the rest together.


----------



## DragonFly

Jerry Thomas said:


> I've been on again / off again active since I first joined several years ago. Mainly I was interested in writing stories for the Library, but lately I haven't been inspired. Writer's block or just plain lazy? I have an idea for a BHM/FFA story involving a very fat man in a circus sideshow, the beginning has already been written, but so far I just can't get the rest together.


Welcome back! Sorry about the writer’s block, maybe hanging around the boards will inspire


----------



## S.Racer

*waves hello to all my Dim friends*


----------



## DragonFly

S.Racer said:


> *waves hello to all my Dim friends*


I think I’ve become the unofficial welcome wagon! Welcome Back! Glad to see people checking in on the boards


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> I think I’ve become the unofficial welcome wagon! Welcome Back! Glad to see people checking in on the boards


lol! I'll help you out  Welcome back all! It is good to see people active. I hope it picks back up again!


----------



## DragonFly

AmyJo1976 said:


> lol! I'll help you out  Welcome back all! It is good to see people active. I hope it picks back up again!


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## devinprater

Yeah, I've gone through a few sites like this, but Dims is my first, then Feabie and such, but Dims seems a bit, more relaxed and real. Somehow. Maybe just more mature.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I used to hang out on this forum a long time ago, I joined around 9 years ago I think. I made some friends on here that I still talk to every day, and I adore them! I've been looking around a bit to see if I recognize any old names, but it seems like not too many are active. What's everyone up to these days?


----------



## devinprater

Well, I graduated high school, learned to clean and cook a little, got my Assistive Technology Instroctor certification, and now I'm an intern. Oh, and around 240+ pounds.


----------



## DragonFly

devinprater said:


> Yeah, I've gone through a few sites like this, but Dims is my first, then Feabie and such, but Dims seems a bit, more relaxed and real. Somehow. Maybe just more mature.



Welcome back and thanks for checking in, I think the crowd here is a bit more mature, and there are many different topics and interests. Gives the place a different vibe.


----------



## DragonFly

DitzyBrunette said:


> I used to hang out on this forum a long time ago, I joined around 9 years ago I think. I made some friends on here that I still talk to every day, and I adore them! I've been looking around a bit to see if I recognize any old names, but it seems like not too many are active. What's everyone up to these days?


Welcome back! People come and go, but I bet you will see a few names you recognize.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Been here a while, still here. I take breaks if the threads I follow go quiet. Not writing so much thses days (and I rarely finish anyth), so I haven't put anything new in the Library in a long while (I also tend towards content I _can't_ post in the library, so...).

I miss a lot of people from the old days, but some are still around to one extent or another.


----------



## chubluvman

I poke my head here from time to time! Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## DragonFly

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Been here a while, still here. I take breaks if the threads I follow go quiet. Not writing so much thses days (and I rarely finish anyth), so I haven't put anything new in the Library in a long while (I also tend towards content I _can't_ post in the library, so...).
> 
> I miss a lot of people from the old days, but some are still around to one extent or another.



I agree! There are a lot of the old timers lurking around! WE need to convince them to make an appearance 




chubluvman said:


> I poke my head here from time to time! Hope you all are doing well!



Hope you are doing well too!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm just amazed I still remember my password.


----------



## DragonFly

Fuzzy said:


> I'm just amazed I still remember my password.




Welcome back Fuzzy, the foodee board has missed you and your cooking adventures. This is EP by the way, still modding just a new Nom de Guerre, due to the stress of life


----------



## CPProp

Last checked in two pages back which equates to nearly 3 years in time – tempus fugit. So time I said hello again as I’m still active in a few lounge threads, which keep me out of mischief and are an escape from everyday work life, main threads are "Hi..is anyone into photography", "Free Association", "The official joke thread" and have a dabble in a few others.


----------



## rellis10

Popping my head back in after a while away.

-Waves!-


----------



## DragonFly

CPProp said:


> Last checked in two pages back which equates to nearly 3 years in time – tempus fugit. So time I said hello again as I’m still active in a few lounge threads, which keep me out of mischief and are an escape from everyday work life, main threads are "Hi..is anyone into photography", "Free Association", "The official joke thread" and have a dabble in a few others.


Glad to see you are still hanging around!


----------



## DragonFly

rellis10 said:


> Popping my head back in after a while away.
> 
> -Waves!-


Welcome Back!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Post off and on,have been a member for over 10 years I think?I have my sewing circle with Amanda Lynn,AmyJo1976 and others!


----------



## DragonFly

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Post off and on,have been a member for over 10 years I think?I have my sewing circle with Amanda Lynn,AmyJo1976 and others!


Thanks for checking in!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Wow,it was 2005 when I joined!Time goes like so fast!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hi, everyone! I've been creeping around the boards the last couple of days after a 3-year hiatus. It's nice to see some familiar faces and also some new ones!


----------



## DragonFly

lovelylady78 said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been creeping around the boards the last couple of days after a 3-year hiatus. It's nice to see some familiar faces and also some new ones!


Very glad you have joined us again! We are doing our best to get thing moving again!


----------



## DragonFly

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Wow,it was 2005 when I joined!Time goes like so fast!


I joined the forums in 2005 as well. Makes me feel old!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Ok, everyone. I've changed my username to something more appropriate that is punny and ridiculous but also pays homage to both my home state and body positivity. Lovelylady78 is now WVMountainrear!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

WVMountainrear said:


> Ok, everyone. I've changed my username to something more appropriate that is punny and ridiculous but also pays homage to both my home state and body positivity. Lovelylady78 is now WVMountainrear!


 You groan about my dad jokes then top me with this move . You will always be my lovely lady though  .


----------



## GregJ1

2008 for me. Been gone a while checking back to see what’s going on and who is hanging out metaphorically speaking and otherwise


----------



## DragonFly

GregJ1 said:


> 2008 for me. Been gone a while checking back to see what’s going on and who is hanging out metaphorically speaking and otherwise


Welcome Back! Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## VVET

Since Nov. 2005 for me.


----------



## DragonFly

VVET said:


> Since Nov. 2005 for me.


My first username was in Sept 2005! Thanks for sticking around VVET!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

GregJ1 said:


> 2008 for me. Been gone a while checking back to see what’s going on and who is hanging out metaphorically speaking and otherwise


How do you like the new "set up"?


----------



## GregJ1

Seems user friendly. Have not seen many of the “old crowd”


----------



## clipper1

Hi, all. I'm gonna turn back the clock to the late 90s, and early 2000s, when the chat sight was going strong, and many of us came over from Bulge chat. I know I lurk from time to time, but occasionally see a familiar face post. SoVerySoft, I've always referred to as SoVerySexy, i see, Anne Marie, a super lovely, i see a little. I used to chat a bit with a Mercurial1, Rubie, Jenni a little, MSXXL, TaurusVixen, Kelligrl, many or others, but time has melted my brain, and many of the names. Life sucks for me in that I do not have a ssbbw in my life to love, and make love to. I wish I could fulfill that addiction. Genuine hearts, wonderful, real personalities, and, cant lie, peeps, toe curling, mind numbing, seeing stars kind of love making. I better quit, but one day the seemingly rare, elusive ssbbw will cross my path and dreams will come true.


----------



## DragonFly

clipper1 said:


> Hi, all. I'm gonna turn back the clock to the late 90s, and early 2000s, when the chat sight was going strong, and many of us came over from Bulge chat. I know I lurk from time to time, but occasionally see a familiar face post. SoVerySoft, I've always referred to as SoVerySexy, i see, Anne Marie, a super lovely, i see a little. I used to chat a bit with a Mercurial1, Rubie, Jenni a little, MSXXL, TaurusVixen, Kelligrl, many or others, but time has melted my brain, and many of the names. Life sucks for me in that I do not have a ssbbw in my life to love, and make love to. I wish I could fulfill that addiction. Genuine hearts, wonderful, real personalities, and, cant lie, peeps, toe curling, mind numbing, seeing stars kind of love making. I better quit, but one day the seemingly rare, elusive ssbbw will cross my path and dreams will come true.


Thanks for checking in!!!! It’s good to see familiar names.


----------



## penguin

Hey, it’s been a while. The last three years have been all kinds of crappy for me, so I withdrew from pretty much everywhere for a while. I thought I’d stick my head in again to see what’s going on.


----------



## DragonFly

penguin said:


> Hey, it’s been a while. The last three years have been all kinds of crappy for me, so I withdrew from pretty much everywhere for a while. I thought I’d stick my head in again to see what’s going on.


Welcome back!


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> Hey, it’s been a while. The last three years have been all kinds of crappy for me, so I withdrew from pretty much everywhere for a while. I thought I’d stick my head in again to see what’s going on.


Welcome back Penguin. 

Sorry to hear that life has been rough :-(. I hope you can get some support to make things at least a little easier.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet

Well damn, this place is still kickin’!


----------



## DragonFly

OnAnotherPlanet said:


> Well damn, this place is still kickin’!


Why yes it is, got a new set up and are definately still kicking. Welcome back!


----------



## penguin

Thanks guys. I know things will improve, but it’s been a damn rough road.


----------



## NancyGirl74

It's been quite a while since I've been here but used to be a regular, I guess. Anyway...Hi!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Welcome back!


----------



## DragonFly

NancyGirl74 said:


> It's been quite a while since I've been here but used to be a regular, I guess. Anyway...Hi!


Welcome back!!!!’


----------



## SoVerySoft

This is a fun thread. It’s time I check in! I joined in the mid-90s and never left. I haven’t been as active as I was (here and in life. Lol!)


----------



## DragonFly

SoVerySoft said:


> This is a fun thread. It’s time I check in! I joined in the mid-90s and never left. I haven’t been as active as I was (here and in life. Lol!)



We are very glad you are still here!


----------



## Tad

Great to see you pop in and say hi, Nancygirl and SVS!


----------



## CuRVeSsSs

Checking in


----------



## BigElectricKat

CuRVeSsSs said:


> Checking in


Thanks for checking in!


----------



## BigElectricKat

SoVerySoft said:


> This is a fun thread. It’s time I check in! I joined in the mid-90s and never left. I haven’t been as active as I was (here and in life. Lol!)


Thanks for checking in! Good to see you back.


----------



## bbwlaurauk

Hello All!  This is the first time I've been on in years though I was a frequent poster back in the day x


----------



## Tad

Hi Curvessss, Laura -- great to see you both again, even if in passing. How is life treating you?


----------



## DragonFly

CuRVeSsSs said:


> Checking in



I will always remember that username so cute! Glad you came by to check in! 




bbwlaurauk said:


> Hello All!  This is the first time I've been on in years though I was a frequent poster back in the day x



Welcome back! Hope you stay a while.


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

Hello Darlings! 
Carmella Bombshell here checking in. It has been a while since I've been active here in Dimensions  
Took some personal time on for myself. Now I'm back and better than ever! Revamping all of my socail media sites and Carmella Bombshell brand for my website content.  Finally got my Youtube channel up and running! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## SuperMishe

Hello all! I haven’t been on Dims in years - I probably won’t know anyone anymore. 

I’ve been missing the fat community a bit so I thought I’d come over to Dims and hang out for awhile.


----------



## AmyJo1976

SuperMishe said:


> Hello all! I haven’t been on Dims in years - I probably won’t know anyone anymore.
> 
> I’ve been missing the fat community a bit so I thought I’d come over to Dims and hang out for awhile.


Welcome back!


----------



## Ted

I've grown old on Dims. Good to see some blasts from the past


----------



## sexybbw4u

Been busy with stuff... Hi again to everyone.....


----------



## DragonFly

SuperMishe said:


> Hello all! I haven’t been on Dims in years - I probably won’t know anyone anymore.
> 
> I’ve been missing the fat community a bit so I thought I’d come over to Dims and hang out for awhile.


Welcome back! There are some faces you will remember!


----------



## Allie Cat

Hey all~ I still exist! Though I don't really come on Dims all that often any more. Much as I hated the trolling that went on there, the political forum was my main draw for a while.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Leishycat said:


> Hey all~ I still exist! Though I don't really come on Dims all that often any more. Much as I hated the trolling that went on there, the political forum was my main draw for a while.


Don't be a stranger girl!


----------



## DragonFly

Leishycat said:


> Hey all~ I still exist! Though I don't really come on Dims all that often any more. Much as I hated the trolling that went on there, the political forum was my main draw for a while.


Hey!!! Good to see you are still out there!


----------



## rockhound225

It's been pert-near a year since my last check-in, but I'm still mucking about here!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Don’t post as often as I used to but I am still here!


----------



## BouncingBoy

Looking back I've been here on & off since sometime in 2005.Back then I was known as Dragorat.I guess life changes pulled me away from here for a while.Life has had it's ups & downs but life is definitely on the upside now.Met a lovely lady on FB.Moved to be with her & we'll have been together 3 years as of the 25th of April!Couldn't be happier.Also still a Big Boy currently #371....Mousey loves it!...


----------



## DragonFly

rockhound225 said:


> It's been pert-near a year since my last check-in, but I'm still mucking about here!


Welcome back!


----------



## DragonFly

BouncingBoy said:


> Looking back I've been here on & off since sometime in 2005.Back then I was known as Dragorat.I guess life changes pulled me away from here for a while.Life has had it's ups & downs but life is definitely on the upside now.Met a lovely lady on FB.Moved to be with her & we'll have been together 3 years as of the 25th of April!Couldn't be happier.Also still a Big Boy currently #371....Mousey loves it!...


Drago!!!! There are a few of us with new names! Welcome back


----------



## fatluvinguy

I don't think I've been active here in over a decade. Seems like my prime here was about 15 to 20 years ago. I recognize a couple of names here, but that's about it.


----------



## DragonFly

fatluvinguy said:


> I don't think I've been active here in over a decade. Seems like my prime here was about 15 to 20 years ago. I recognize a couple of names here, but that's about it.


Welcome back! There are a few of us that have been here for a while my first account was 2005. You just might spot a few familiar faces


----------



## Sugar

I've missed you all. I finally came out of my hidey hole. The loss of my Pulga my Mama and my love Ben unexpectedly in 11 months span kept me from talking at all...it's nice to be in a place I have fond memories of...even if I got kicked out of chat a lot. I'd love to hear from peeps I get email notifications.

As much as things change they stay the same.


----------



## DragonFly

Sugar said:


> I've missed you all. I finally came out of my hidey hole. The loss of my Pulga my Mama and my love Ben unexpectedly in 11 months span kept me from talking at all...it's nice to be in a place I have fond memories of...even if I got kicked out of chat a lot. I'd love to hear from peeps I get email notifications.
> 
> As much as things change they stay the same.


Welcome Back Sugar! Come participate in the boards. It really is true that you get out what you put in. There are a ton of different threads to check out!


----------



## BouncingBoy

Making a correction to an earlier post....We'll have been together 2 yrs. starting on 3 the 24th of April.I've been rummaging thru the old files & there are quite a few nicks I remember & a few faces too.I've missed the old crew.....lol


----------



## PowerMac

Ok, I'll just letting youall know I'm here.


----------



## DragonFly

PowerMac said:


> Ok, I'll just letting youall know I'm here.


Welcome!


----------



## Adamantoise

I apologise for my absences.


----------



## joness

Been here since '99..... and the old DimChat


----------



## DragonFly

Adamantoise said:


> I apologise for my absences.


 Welcome back! We just did some board changes, so give a Mod a DM if you need help navigating!


----------



## DragonFly

joness said:


> Been here since '99..... and the old DimChat


Yup! Dimchat was a while ago. Welcome back!


----------



## sugar and spice

Hi, itś nice to see everyone again.


----------



## DragonFly

sugar and spice said:


> Hi, itś nice to see everyone again.


Welcome back!


----------



## RVGleason

I really haven’t left the board since I discovered it in the late 90’s. I still post and make contributions, mostly in Library section. I miss a lot of the old timers like Auntie Oogle and Wellington and I hope they’re well. 

Glad to see that Bouncing Boy, aka Dragorat, is still ‘round, literally!


----------



## RVGleason

Good to see SoVerySoft is still here too!


----------



## DragonFly

RVGleason said:


> Good to see SoVerySoft is still here too!


Oh yes! SVS is a treasure.


----------



## SoVerySoft

RVGleason said:


> Good to see SoVerySoft is still here too!



Likewise, RV!


----------



## SuperMishe

I’m baaaaack!! Lol


----------



## jakemcduck

I haven't posted all that much but I'm a long time member. Way back even before you needed a profile to read the boards. Might have been 96-97 when I first discovered the boards. So, yeah, I'm still here.


----------



## Mr. 23

Same here, Jake.

Now to dig up an avatar if I'm going to be hanging around.


----------



## DragonFly

SuperMishe said:


> I’m baaaaack!! Lol


Welcome back!!!! Glad to see you again!


----------



## DragonFly

jakemcduck said:


> I haven't posted all that much but I'm a long time member. Way back even before you needed a profile to read the boards. Might have been 96-97 when I first discovered the boards. So, yeah, I'm still here.


There are quite a few folks that are from that time still around!


----------



## DragonFly

Mr. 23 said:


> Same here, Jake.
> 
> Now to dig up an avatar if I'm going to be hanging around.


Get that Avatar!!!! Welcome back!


----------



## Tad

DragonFly said:


> There are quite a few folks that are from that time still around!



Yup, I still remember trying different names to find one that nobody else would randomly log in eith


----------



## SuperMishe

I was looking for a place to post about my Game of Thrones addiction but I didn’t see any boy dedicated to television/movies. So I’ll just stay here then I’m very excited for the third episode to start in less than two hours. Anyone else a Game of Thrones fan?


----------



## DragonFly

SuperMishe said:


> I was looking for a place to post about my Game of Thrones addiction but I didn’t see any boy dedicated to television/movies. So I’ll just stay here then I’m very excited for the third episode to start in less than two hours. Anyone else a Game of Thrones fan?


Feel free to start a thread under Daily Living! I don’t recall seeing one. Not a GOT person myself


----------



## swamptoad

Hello folks!


----------



## DragonFly

swamptoad said:


> Hello folks!


So glad to see you back and posting, such a sweetie, welcome back.


----------



## swamptoad

DragonFly said:


> So glad to see you back and posting, such a sweetie, welcome back.




Thank you kindly, Dragonfly!


----------



## Guy

Hey all, I'm still here, checking in every once in a while.


----------



## DragonFly

Guy said:


> Hey all, I'm still here, checking in every once in a while.


Glad to see you are checking in with us!


----------



## b01

I've always been kind of in-and-out over the years. Also I decided it was a great idea to have kids at the age of 40.


----------



## DragonFly

b01 said:


> I've always been kind of in-and-out over the years. Also I decided it was a great idea to have kids at the age of 40.


Glad you came by to say hi!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Don't know if anyone around knows me but I just came back to the forums after a very long break.


----------



## DragonFly

TheNowhereMan said:


> Don't know if anyone around knows me but I just came back to the forums after a very long break.


Welcome back!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

DragonFly said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks!


----------



## penguin

I’m poking around again. It’s been a while.


----------



## DragonFly

penguin said:


> I’m poking around again. It’s been a while.


Good to see you poking around again! Welcome.


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> I’m poking around again. It’s been a while.



Penguin!

How are you?


----------



## landshark

penguin said:


> I’m poking around again. It’s been a while.



Welcome back!


----------



## FAinPA

It's been forever. Like I've had a lifetime of events since I was last active. Would be crazy if anyone remembers me, I wasn't even that active when I lurked like daily 10-15, 20? yrs ago.


----------



## DragonFly

FAinPA said:


> It's been forever. Like I've had a lifetime of events since I was last active. Would be crazy if anyone remembers me, I wasn't even that active when I lurked like daily 10-15, 20? yrs ago.


Whenever it was we are glad to have you back!


----------



## SoVerySoft

FAinPA said:


> It's been forever. Like I've had a lifetime of events since I was last active. Would be crazy if anyone remembers me, I wasn't even that active when I lurked like daily 10-15, 20? yrs ago.


I remember you very well. Great to see you!


----------



## Tad

FAinPA said:


> It's been forever. Like I've had a lifetime of events since I was last active. Would be crazy if anyone remembers me, I wasn't even that active when I lurked like daily 10-15, 20? yrs ago.


I remember you! (not well, but I recall your user name with some warmfuzzies attached to it)


----------



## Elfcat

Hey there, just popping in every so often.


----------



## chocolate desire

Ta Da. Here I am checking in


----------



## DragonFly

Elfcat said:


> Hey there, just popping in every so often.


Thanks for checking and sharing your experiences!


----------



## DragonFly

chocolate desire said:


> Ta Da. Here I am checking in


Welcome!!!


----------



## sarahe543

I was on here several years ago. First and foremost as a ffa but now I've got a bit fat myself, fairly much enjoying it and I'm.going to see where it takes me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chocolate desire said:


> Ta Da. Here I am checking in



Great to see you here!


----------



## BouncingBoy

FAinPA said:


> It's been forever. Like I've had a lifetime of events since I was last active. Would be crazy if anyone remembers me, I wasn't even that active when I lurked like daily 10-15, 20? yrs ago.


I remember you...although you may remember me as Dragorat…...lol


----------



## BouncingBoy

chocolate desire said:


> Ta Da. Here I am checking in


WB Sis!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BouncingBoy said:


> I remember you...although you may remember me as Dragorat…...lol


And I remember you as Dragorat


----------



## Fuzzy

*wanders in from the net.. looking around for the old foodee board* 

Yeah... Sunday dinner: slow smoked beef rib, ratatouille gratin, red cabbage slaw, sourdough bread


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> *wanders in from the net.. looking around for the old foodee board*
> 
> Yeah... Sunday dinner: slow smoked beef rib, ratatouille gratin, red cabbage slaw, sourdough bread



Fuzzy! Great to see you! The Foodee board has been incorporated into Daily Living. Sprinkled in here and there to add flavor


----------



## sarahe543

Just checking in . First here as a ffa many years ago. Of course still here as a ffa forever loving the chub however these days I'm becoming a fatty myself and just dealing with a few ups and downs and bit of self doubt. My body seems to have decided where its headed I just need to be at peace with that.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

sarahe543 said:


> Just checking in . First here as a ffa many years ago. Of course still here as a ffa forever loving the chub however these days I'm becoming a fatty myself and just dealing with a few ups and downs and bit of self doubt. My body seems to have decided where its headed I just need to be at peace with that.



Don't worry - being fat can be FUN!


----------



## seavixen

Still alive, if anyone wondered! I did get remarried and moved to Sea-Tac, though.


----------



## Tad

seavixen said:


> Still alive, if anyone wondered! I did get remarried and moved to Sea-Tac, though.



Well congrats, no matter how belated. And great to hear that you are on new adventures in your life.


----------



## landshark

seavixen said:


> Still alive, if anyone wondered! I did get remarried and moved to Sea-Tac, though.



Awesome! Congrats on the new marriage and new chapter in your life!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lurking after a long absence.


----------



## Tad

Hi LFWren, glad to see you stop by, even if just to lurk.


----------



## DragonFly

littlefairywren said:


> Lurking after a long absence.


Welcome, lurking or not! great to see you here again.


----------



## DragonFly

seavixen said:


> Still alive, if anyone wondered! I did get remarried and moved to Sea-Tac, though.


Hi!!! Welcome and congratulations! Always did love your username.


----------



## DragonFly

sarahe543 said:


> Just checking in . First here as a ffa many years ago. Of course still here as a ffa forever loving the chub however these days I'm becoming a fatty myself and just dealing with a few ups and downs and bit of self doubt. My body seems to have decided where its headed I just need to be at peace with that.


Welcome back! Been a great week with so many folks coming back to check in!!


----------



## DragonFly

Fuzzy said:


> *wanders in from the net.. looking around for the old foodee board*
> 
> Yeah... Sunday dinner: slow smoked beef rib, ratatouille gratin, red cabbage slaw, sourdough bread


Finally!!!! I’m expecting a complete up to date Dorito report!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> *wanders in from the net.. looking around for the old foodee board*
> 
> Yeah... Sunday dinner: slow smoked beef rib, ratatouille gratin, red cabbage slaw, sourdough bread



Fuzzy!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Tad said:


> Hi LFWren, glad to see you stop by, even if just to lurk.





DragonFly said:


> Welcome, lurking or not! great to see you here again.



Thank you!


----------



## Adamantoise

Nice to see you here, Wren.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Nice to see you here, Wren.


Thank you, Tom.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

If 10 years counts as a long time member then I guess I'm checking in


----------



## DragonFly

DitzyBrunette said:


> If 10 years counts as a long time member then I guess I'm checking in


Welcome back!!!!!!!


----------



## largenlovely

I pop in from time to time. I'm still around though


----------



## landshark

largenlovely said:


> I pop in from time to time. I'm still around though



You should become a regular again!


----------



## largenlovely

happily_married said:


> You should become a regular again!



I've been trying to check back more this week and see what has been happenin' around here


----------



## landshark

largenlovely said:


> I've been trying to check back more this week and see what has been happenin' around here



I hope you keep it up!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

DragonFly said:


> Welcome back!!!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Loki666

I've been around here lurking for the most part since before I should have been on here. I stopped coming on here after about 2015 because my wife and I were working on our marriage. So, for about the last 5 years I haven't really been on here because my wife didn't want me to be on here. But unfortunately my wife passed away on September 13, 2019 so I'm now recently widowed with no friends besides my wife so here I am again just checking out what I've missed and maybe to find some friendships to help me get through this stuff.


----------



## RVGleason

Loki666 said:


> I've been around here lurking for the most part since before I should have been on here. I stopped coming on here after about 2015 because my wife and I were working on our marriage. So, for about the last 5 years I haven't really been on here because my wife didn't want me to be on here. But unfortunately my wife passed away on September 13, 2019 so I'm now recently widowed with no friends besides my wife so here I am again just checking out what I've missed and maybe to find some friendships to help me get through this stuff.


 
So sorry about your loss. Condolences.


----------



## Tad

My condolences, Loki. And best wishes with moving forward.


----------



## SSBHM

Sorry for your loss Loki.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Loki666 said:


> I've been around here lurking for the most part since before I should have been on here. I stopped coming on here after about 2015 because my wife and I were working on our marriage. So, for about the last 5 years I haven't really been on here because my wife didn't want me to be on here. But unfortunately my wife passed away on September 13, 2019 so I'm now recently widowed with no friends besides my wife so here I am again just checking out what I've missed and maybe to find some friendships to help me get through this stuff.



How awful. So very sorry for your loss Loki.


----------



## Loki666

Thank you ❤


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Hey everyone! Remember me?  It's the same old HUGEisElegant, just a different user pic. 

I just wanted to stop in to say I'm still here!  Sadly, since the summer in particular, life has been pretty hard for me on several fronts. Luckily, I am healthy and all that, but I had someone pass away who was very close to me, as well as several other things that I won't mention here. It's just been one event, calamity and hardship after another, so I just haven't been around for the last several months. I joined Dims this past June and was very active for about the first couple months or so, but then just mysteriously disappeared, and for that I am sincerely sorry. 

I can assure you I have certainly not forgotten about the fine people here, and I have actually lurked from time to time, but I have just been pretty depressed for a long time about several things and I just haven't felt up to being online much the last several months.

But I'm back again. For how long? I'm not sure, but it's felt nice to post a bit here today. Sadly, life is still kind of tough for me right now, so I still don't know how regularly I'll be here, but I'll certainly try to not be as much of a stranger here as I have been for the last 6 months or so! 

Anyway, I hope all has been well with everyone here, and I hope to see more of you soon!  I know I have been gone, but I've missed you guys!

Cheers,

HUGEisElegant


----------



## penguin

Depression is a hell of a beast.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

penguin said:


> Depression is a hell of a beast.



It sure is. It can be extremely difficult to pick yourself up again. It's not easy. Hopefully you're not in the same camp!


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> Depression is a hell of a beast.


Glad to see you post, but sorry to hear you've been struggling with that beast. Anything you want to share, you know you will find people cheering for you here.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

I used to post in here a lot, hadn't been active in awhile due to life and things. But thought to check today. Good to see some of the old members still posting.


----------



## penguin

Thanks guys. I’m trying to not let the beast win, but it’s hard when I feel I have so much giving it power. I’ve had more than enough health issues to battle, but there always seems to be more. I’m hoping to get an MRI soon to help figure out what else is going wrong with my body.

It would all be so much easier if I could no longer have to stress over money by winning big on the lotto, but I don’t see that happening. I’m also really craving pizza but have to wait until tomorrow for that, as I’m too broke for it today.


----------



## Zandor

Hi all, i use to be in the chat frequently back in the late 90’s fun days for sure. It was so great to find a community of people like this. Made me realize I wasn't the only BBW admirer in the world.


----------



## candygodiva

Hey y'all, I haven't been around in a long time, and thought I'd stop in to see what's up? I hope to visit more often. It's good to see you all, and I hope to see more of you too.
Candy


----------



## landshark

Hey everyone. Haven’t been around much since the New Year started. I’ve checked in a bit but not been all that active just due to busy life circumstances. I hope to participate in the discussions again in the coming months but can’t make any promises for now.


----------



## Barrett

I used to spend a majority of my online time here, back in the late-ish 90s, when the site had a completely different look.
I even met-up, in person, with a couple of people I met here (one in 1998, the other in 2000).

I pop in occasionally these days; doing so a little more often recently since the fat side of my personality has rolled back into dominance, and I've been putting on weight again since Christmas.
I haven't seen any of the folks whom I used to talk with back in The Olden Days, but it's good to see Dimensions is still around.


----------



## Joker

I am alive and well. Been here off and on since the 90's Some of you may remember me.


----------



## Tad

Joker said:


> I am alive and well. Been here off and on since the 90's Some of you may remember me.



I remember you well! I hope the passing years have treated you kindly.


----------



## Lightning Man

It's been a long time since I've posted. I'm still around.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Ignore me I thought this was a different thread


----------



## Jack Secret

Good heavens… I probably haven't visited the site in five years or more! I missed the old Dimensions. More cool conversations and less hawking of pay porn. Not that I have anything against porn, mind you!


----------



## landshark

Jack Secret said:


> Good heavens… I probably haven't visited the site in five years or more! I missed the old Dimensions. More cool conversations and less hawking of pay porn. Not that I have anything against porn, mind you!



well welcome back anyway.


----------



## femaleseat

Hey everyone! 
Checking in.. I used to be active here years ago.. hope all is well by everyone!


----------



## hydroplanes

Hello. I made my first post yesterday in "de-lurk" thread. Been a member for almost 14 years now just making posts now. Granted, it has been quite a while since I have been on the forum.


----------



## Ruby74

mel said:


> Hello  <waving>


Hi Mel !!


----------



## Ruby74

MattB said:


> I've noticed a few comments lately wondering about formerly active members who haven't posted at Dims for awhile. I hope no one minds this thread idea.
> 
> If you're a former or (somewhat) current regular who (for whatever reason) doesn't post anymore but checks in from time to time, please feel free to drop a quick message here to let us know what's up.
> 
> No pressure, no stress.
> 
> There's certainly no shortage of social media outlets to keep contact with people, but think of this as just an outlet for a quick hello. Like meeting an old friend for a quick drink at that pub you used to frequent...
> 
> (If, by chance, you've become a vampire and no longer feel the need to use an 'impersonal internet forum' you can certainly feel free to make a quick post after sunset. We won't judge. These things happen...)


Thank you so much for starting this check in..... much needed.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I've mellowed out a lot over the years. But I'm fairly similar to who I was in my 20s.


----------



## ToniTails

Hullo all  I've been around for 13 years. Time flies!


----------



## AndSoItGoes

So this is a new account and name. Posted a few times and rarely lurked with this new me,until a few weeks ago. 
My old name, in part, rhymed with flossy.


----------



## Anoldfriend

I posted a few stories here many years back as Blame Picasso. As my kids got older I was a very involved dad, sports, camping and just being there took over writing and I faded away. They’re both leaving for college in a few weeks so I started a new log in and maybe I’ll start writing again.


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, I look forward to seeing your new stories


----------



## Sonic Purity

Anoldfriend said:


> I posted a few stories here many years back as Blame Picasso.



Welcome back!
I don’t know why i don’t remember your stories at the moment, but i sure remember your (user) name. For some reason in my mind it’s associated with images, maybe Before/After morphs. Brains can make unusual associations (at least mine).


----------



## Anoldfriend

I did morphs for a short time many years ago, I also did many drawings. The only thing left here though, are the stories I wrote.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Anoldfriend said:


> I did morphs for a short time many years ago, I also did many drawings. The only thing left here though, are the stories I wrote.



Thank you for being part of my online fatosphere experience of times past. Blame Picasso was a known entity/“brand” in my world, then. I never came across your stories back then, so now that i know, they’re on my To Read list.


----------



## Anoldfriend

Sonic Purity said:


> Thank you for being part of my online fatosphere experience of times past. Blame Picasso was a known entity/“brand” in my world, then. I never came across your stories back then, so now that i know, they’re on my To Read list.


I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Mystic Rain

I am a long time member, signed up in 2005, but I haven't been here for 8 years now. Things have really changed since then. After my diabetes diagnosis and needing to lose weight, I didn't feel like I fit in anymore (unintentional pun there). 

I also had found a boyfriend, which became my husband, but the marriage ended in separation last year and divorce was finalized at beginning of this year. If anyone wants more details, please check out my profile. My weight has seesawed despite my efforts, and always trends upward rather than downward, especially when stressed. 

I am still rather heavy and I love to eat, but at the same time I need to cut back to lose the weight for health reasons. So it's frustrating because I am left feeling hungry all the time, but the weight seems to go nowhere. It's enough for me throw up my hands and just give in to my desires of eating to my heart's content, diets and diabetes be damned.

I am sorry for the long post, but just saying 'hi' again and that I am well.


----------



## Barrett

Mystic Rain said:


> I am a long time member, signed up in 2005, but I haven't been here for 8 years now. Things have really changed since then. After my diabetes diagnosis and needing to lose weight, I didn't feel like I fit in anymore (unintentional pun there).
> 
> I also had found a boyfriend, which became my husband, but the marriage ended in separation last year and divorce was finalized at beginning of this year. If anyone wants more details, please check out my profile. My weight has seesawed despite my efforts, and always trends upward rather than downward, especially when stressed.
> 
> I am still rather heavy and I love to eat, but at the same time I need to cut back to lose the weight for health reasons. So it's frustrating because I am left feeling hungry all the time, but the weight seems to go nowhere. It's enough for me throw up my hands and just give in to my desires of eating to my heart's content, diets and diabetes be damned.
> 
> I am sorry for the long post, but just saying 'hi' again and that I am well.



Hi Mystic!
No apology needed for a long post; I have that same tendency myself. 


I was a member back in the Olden Days (late 90s to early 00s), but I wasn't around when you were here last (I was on my own fitness/weight-loss journey from about 2003-2008).
I didn't create an account on the new site until 2007, and then I only peeked-in occasionally to see what was going on.

I didn't start sticking around again until this year. My weight had yo-yo'ed from 2008 through the end of 2019, but I've been [very] steadily gaining weight again since Christmas. (I've gained 90+ pounds since Christmas Day.) 
Chronic depression and being furloughed in April then losing my job in May due to the pandemic have fed that increase (no pun intended). 
(I'm an emotional binge-eater with an addictive personality).

I've been putting a little more effort into controlling my appetite in the past few weeks, otherwise I'd be fast approaching the 400-pound mark. 
(I'm 366 right now; I was 270 on Christmas Day.)

I enjoy eating, and being fat (a lot), but there's also a side of me that enjoys fitness (strength-training, martial arts; and I put together my own weight-room in my house so I could avoid paying a gym membership [that I currently wouldn't be using]), and fitness-minded nutrition.
Those two sides of my personality are kind of in constant battle with each other (so I understand your struggle),
but (very obviously, looking at my avatar) my Fat Side is currently very much in control.


Anyway... I honestly didn't intend to make this a long post, but see? I do it, too.

Nice to meet you, and I am glad you are doing well.


----------



## Joker

Mystic Rain said:


> I am a long time member, signed up in 2005, but I haven't been here for 8 years now. Things have really changed since then. After my diabetes diagnosis and needing to lose weight, I didn't feel like I fit in anymore (unintentional pun there).
> 
> I also had found a boyfriend, which became my husband, but the marriage ended in separation last year and divorce was finalized at beginning of this year. If anyone wants more details, please check out my profile. My weight has seesawed despite my efforts, and always trends upward rather than downward, especially when stressed.
> 
> I am still rather heavy and I love to eat, but at the same time I need to cut back to lose the weight for health reasons. So it's frustrating because I am left feeling hungry all the time, but the weight seems to go nowhere. It's enough for me throw up my hands and just give in to my desires of eating to my heart's content, diets and diabetes be damned.
> 
> I am sorry for the long post, but just saying 'hi' again and that I am well.


Not long at all.


Barrett said:


> Hi Mystic!
> No apology needed for a long post; I have that same tendency myself.
> 
> 
> I was a member back in the Olden Days (late 90s to early 00s), but I wasn't around when you were here last (I was on my own fitness/weight-loss journey from about 2003-2008).
> I didn't create an account on the new site until 2007, and then I only peeked-in occasionally to see what was going on.
> 
> I didn't start sticking around again until this year. My weight had yo-yo'ed from 2008 through the end of 2019, but I've been [very] steadily gaining weight again since Christmas. (I've gained 90+ pounds since Christmas Day.)
> Chronic depression and being furloughed in April then losing my job in May due to the pandemic have fed that increase (no pun intended).
> (I'm an emotional binge-eater with an addictive personality).
> 
> I've been putting a little more effort into controlling my appetite in the past few weeks, otherwise I'd be fast approaching the 400-pound mark.
> (I'm 366 right now; I was 270 on Christmas Day.)
> 
> I enjoy eating, and being fat (a lot), but there's also a side of me that enjoys fitness (strength-training, martial arts; and I put together my own weight-room in my house so I could avoid paying a gym membership [that I currently wouldn't be using]), and fitness-minded nutrition.
> Those two sides of my personality are kind of in constant battle with each other (so I understand your struggle),
> but (very obviously, looking at my avatar) my Fat Side is currently very much in control.
> 
> 
> Anyway... I honestly didn't intend to make this a long post, but see? I do it, too.
> 
> Nice to meet you, and I am glad you are doing well.


OK that was long.


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> Not long at all.
> 
> OK that was long.


Everybody's a critic.


----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> Everybody's a critic.


And your point is my friend?


----------



## Tad

Welcome back Mystic Rain. Sorry for the circumstances, but I'm glad you remembered the place. I hope you get some support here to help make the struggles between diabetes and appetite easier.


----------



## MattB

OP checking in to say I still check in.


----------



## ICEMANSS00

I need to get on here more often, been a member since 2008. Have moved a couple of times, married, and now divorced over 9 years.

Will definitely be posting and interacting more. Hello everybody once again. Ladies, grab a plate and Let the Men appreciate the abundance of curves.


----------



## Jack Secret

I was a regular here from the late 90s until around 2008 or so. Had a spinal cord injury in 2007, so that pretty much turned my life kind of upside down. Since then not much as been going on. Of all things, I miss work! I would do anything to be able to work again. Anyhow, just kind of pulled away from the dimensions community. Just recently thought I would check it out again to see what it looks like and how it felt. Glad to see the site is still up and running and doing well.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Hi Y'all! I just ducked in, briefly, to find some comments I made years ago re: The Liebersons and the Neruda Songs. Still there, along with many other related comments. I may be back but, at age 83, no promises. Meanwhile, my best to all of you. Ho Ho Tai (aka Hoo Hoo Tai, Jokester, Punster)


----------



## Tad

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Hi Y'all! I just ducked in, briefly, to find some comments I made years ago re: The Liebersons and the Neruda Songs. Still there, along with many other related comments. I may be back but, at age 83, no promises. Meanwhile, my best to all of you. Ho Ho Tai (aka Hoo Hoo Tai, Jokester, Punster)


Glad to see you any time you stop by, and I hope to see plenty more still. Take care!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Hi Y'all! I just ducked in, briefly, to find some comments I made years ago re: The Liebersons and the Neruda Songs. Still there, along with many other related comments. I may be back but, at age 83, no promises. Meanwhile, my best to all of you. Ho Ho Tai (aka Hoo Hoo Tai, Jokester, Punster)


Great to see you! How is Mrs Ho Ho?


----------



## penguin

I’m still puttering around, fatter than before, slightly less depressed, but in more pain from shoulder bursitis. Fun times!


----------



## Fuzzy

Checking in again. Thought it was about time to put a real face on an old net fossil.


----------



## DragonFly

Fuzzy said:


> Checking in again. Thought it was about time to put a real face on an old net fossil.



you are not a fossil! We are just dry aged, maybe?


----------



## BouncingBoy

I never got old.....I went straight to ancient.....


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I’m back after a long stint away! Dims always feels like home


----------



## Ruby74

Merry Christmas Old Friends. Hope Everyone is staying safe. My love to you all. 
God Bless


----------



## BigElectricKat

Ruby74 said:


> Merry Christmas Old Friends. Hope Everyone is staying safe. My love to you all.
> God Bless


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you Ruby!


----------



## Ruby74

Thank you so much BEK


----------



## CPProp

Just checking in again a few pages later – still around, still silly, still not retired and still waiting to become a millionaire.


----------



## Joker

Ruby74 said:


> Merry Christmas Old Friends. Hope Everyone is staying safe. My love to you all.
> God Bless


Happy New Year my Canadian Elf.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Joining the ranks of the old folks! I'm 43 now and I think I signed up when I was around 30 lol. Time flies!


----------



## tonynyc

Just stopping by to say hello -


----------



## seavixen

Still alive, y'all. Just had a baby last month.


----------



## LJ Rock

seavixen said:


> Still alive, y'all. Just had a baby last month.



Congratulations!


----------



## LJ Rock

DitzyBrunette said:


> Joining the ranks of the old folks! I'm 43 now and I think I signed up when I was around 30 lol. Time flies!



Time sure flies, doesn't it? Seems like the older we get the quicker the days go by. 

I think I've been hanging around here since I was around 25 or 26.


----------



## Anitra08

Gspoon said:


> Hey there. For a time I had been a frequent poster. I met a girl and during our relationship I happened to turn a blind eye to Dims and other BBW oriented sites.
> 
> I will admit that being gone for so long is some what intimidating. Its like joining a convo after walking away for several years.


So how did the relationship go


----------



## Anitra08

ICEMANSS00 said:


> I need to get on here more often, been a member since 2008. Have moved a couple of times, married, and now divorced over 9 years.
> 
> Will definitely be posting and interacting more. Hello everybody once again. Ladies, grab a plate and Let the Men appreciate the abundance of curves.


Hello ice man.


----------



## Anitra08

Hello Everyone, I'm new here. But I Love to meet knew people.


----------



## Barbsjw

Dunno if i count as "longtime poster" but poking in to say hi to anyone I don't normally interact with.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Right. I'm sure I cannot be known as a longtime anything around here (3 1/2 years) but just in case anyone needs me, I am here.


----------



## Adamantoise

So I wanna apologise for not being around as much, especially to the forum games peeps I usually engage with. A few other things have been holding my attention - creating characters, art practice...roleplay....and whatnot. I'm sorry - I should have checked in every now and then, but it slipped my mind like so many grains of sugar through the fingers.  Anyway, excuses over.


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Anitra08 said:


> Hello ice man.


Hello Anitra.....Good to see you again.


----------



## willowmoon

Back after a nearly eight year absence!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey, @willowmoon! Welcome back.


----------



## willowmoon

Thanks @littlefairywren, it's good to be back!


----------



## CurvyEm2

I've not really posted much in a long time. First joined the site when I was 15 and I'm 37 now so I'm old. Been married a number of years now, sober and pretty dull these days. Don't really have a lot to say these days but that's ok because I think I said it all when I was young. Just pretty laid back these days and focusing on being happy in my life. Not involved with the whole fat scene these days, I grew bored of it.


----------



## Tad

CurvyEm2 said:


> I've not really posted much in a long time. First joined the site when I was 15 and I'm 37 now so I'm old. Been married a number of years now, sober and pretty dull these days. Don't really have a lot to say these days but that's ok because I think I said it all when I was young. Just pretty laid back these days and focusing on being happy in my life. Not involved with the whole fat scene these days, I grew bored of it.



Rembering you when you were first on here, I'm pretty happy to see this status. It is kind of what I hoped you'd find some day (not in the specifics, but in the general sense). I hope that you are enjoying life, even if it is comparatively quiet these days.


----------



## tracii 4591

Been gone for years and it does look different here.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

*Waves* I haven't checked in for _so_ long! It's Janice here, for those who may remember me.


----------



## tracii 4591

Thanks for checking in Janice.


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> *Waves* I haven't checked in for _so_ long! It's Janice here, for those who may remember me.



Who _is_ this mystery lady?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> Who _is_ this mystery lady?



My apologies handsome, have we met before?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Glad that you are back @Luv2BNaughty !


----------



## Joker

Luv2BNaughty said:


> *Waves* I haven't checked in for _so_ long! It's Janice here, for those who may remember me.


Welcome to whatever this is.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Joker said:


> Welcome to whatever this is.



Thank you for the welcomes!


----------



## Donna

One or two of y‘all may remember me. I posted on the original incarnation of the forums (before this current format) and in the early 00’s I was practically a fixture in the now defunct Dimensions‘ chat rooms. My original moniker was Donnaalicious…but I prefer just Donna these days. I have quite a bit of free time these days, so I figured I’d dip my toes back into forum life…..

So, how you doin’?


----------



## tracii 4591

Welcome back Donna.
About the same for me I was on for many years and just up and left when the format changed.
Stayed gone for a few years and decided to come back.


----------



## Joker

Donna said:


> One or two of y‘all may remember me. I posted on the original incarnation of the forums (before this current format) and in the early 00’s I was practically a fixture in the now defunct Dimensions‘ chat rooms. My original moniker was Donnaalicious…but I prefer just Donna these days. I have quite a bit of free time these days, so I figured I’d dip my toes back into forum life…..
> 
> So, how you doin’? ☺


welcome back and I am still Joker.


----------



## RVGleason

Welcome back @Donna!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome back @Donna !!! Dip your toes (and anything else you care to) into the forums!


----------



## Tad

Donna said:


> One or two of y‘all may remember me. I posted on the original incarnation of the forums (before this current format) and in the early 00’s I was practically a fixture in the now defunct Dimensions‘ chat rooms. My original moniker was Donnaalicious…but I prefer just Donna these days. I have quite a bit of free time these days, so I figured I’d dip my toes back into forum life…..



Welcome back, Donna! I certainly recall your user name from back then. I forget if I was using Tad or Edx at the time, but either way I don't think we interacted a lot, I just recall that feeling of "Oh, something written by her, that should be worth reading."


----------



## Donna

Tad said:


> Welcome back, Donna! I certainly recall your user name from back then. I forget if I was using Tad or Edx at the time, but either way I don't think we interacted a lot, I just recall that feeling of "Oh, something written by her, that should be worth reading."


Yeah, well…I wasn’t very memorable. Hopefully age and more life experience has made me a little more interesting.


----------



## Tad

Donna said:


> Yeah, well…I wasn’t very memorable. Hopefully age and more life experience has made me a little more interesting.



It has a lot more to do with my memory being terrible at keeping details straight, especially names  The most I can usually manage is a sort of emotional halo (although I may remember specific conversations, just not who they are with).

Drives my wife completely crazy. Me: "I once got a ticket for driving 20mph. Our son was about 10 and got car sick on long drives so we broke up a trip to see friends in Boston with a stay at a campground in upstate New York, but it was off-season so there was almost nobody there. The roads were all marked as 10mph but on a long empty stretch I let the car get up to 20mph, not paying attention to the car behind me, that was the campground cop." Her "Son was 13, he wasn't car sick anymore but we left after school Friday and couldn't make the whole thing in one trip. We were going to New York City, the camp ground was in Pennsylvania, the car was a state trooper, and you got a warning, not a ticket." Me: "Yah, anyway a 10mph speed limit is really hard to stick to, I remember that part vividly."

This may actually be the secret to why I've been able to stick around Dimensions for all these years, I don't remember how many times I've had the same discussions


----------



## Jack Secret

I don't even remember how long I've been frequenting dimensions. I've been an active Web user since 1993… Used to frequent a lot of Atlanta area Yahoo! Groups for BBW dances/bashes. Life has brought a lot of change since 1st getting online almost 30 years ago. I'm a totally different man than I used to be. It's great to see so many old members here still contributing. I don't visit very often these days, but I'm glad dimensions is still around.


----------



## cinnamitch

Donna said:


> Yeah, well…I wasn’t very memorable. Hopefully age and more life experience has made me a little more interesting.


I’ve seen you somewhere


----------



## Donna

cinnamitch said:


> I’ve seen you somewhere


You don’t say!  Cin


----------



## cinnamitch

Donna said:


> You don’t say!  Cin


----------



## mango

*Popped in briefly last year and just making another visit.

Still alive & kicking!

Haven't had a haircut since covid began so its getting long (lost contact with my preferred stylist).

Other than that, I'm still the same.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hi ya Jay,
How goes it?


----------



## Donna

mango said:


> *Popped in briefly last year and just making another visit.
> 
> Still alive & kicking!
> 
> Haven't had a haircut since covid began so its getting long (lost contact with my preferred stylist).
> 
> Other than that, I'm still the same.*



Long hair don’t care…the burning question is, do you still sport your signature mustache?  

And on a serious note, it’s nice to “see” you. Hope you stick around.


----------



## Dromond

[Sinistar voice] BEWARE, I LIVE! [/Sinistar voice]

Hi, folks. Just popping in for old time's sake. Maybe I'll stick around, but no guarantees. I'm fickle that way.


----------



## Donna

Dromond said:


> [Sinistar voice] BEWARE, I LIVE! [/Sinistar voice]
> 
> Hi, folks. Just popping in for old time's sake. Maybe I'll stick around, but no guarantees. I'm fickle that way.


You'll stay or I will chain your ass to a chair. You know I'll do it, too.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Dromond said:


> [Sinistar voice] BEWARE, I LIVE! [/Sinistar voice]
> 
> Hi, folks. Just popping in for old time's sake. Maybe I'll stick around, but no guarantees. I'm fickle that way.


Sinistar - Quite the maddening game!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Dromond

Donna said:


> You'll stay or I will chain your ass to a chair. You know I'll do it, too.



Don't threaten me with a good time. 



BigElectricKat said:


> Sinistar - Quite the maddening game!View attachment 149391



Yes, yes it was.


----------



## littlefairywren

Dromond said:


> [Sinistar voice] BEWARE, I LIVE! [/Sinistar voice]
> 
> Hi, folks. Just popping in for old time's sake. Maybe I'll stick around, but no guarantees. I'm fickle that way.


Hey there, stranger!


----------



## Dromond

littlefairywren said:


> Hey there, stranger!



Not so much a stranger as strange.

Hey there back at you!


----------



## Kyzar

Just been other places I suppose. But glad to check in here


----------



## BigB

Still around. Just been busy.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

I used to spend a lot of time on dims chat... had many friends on yahoo... both things are gone now. Though I am very thankful for dimensions for everything I encountered here and for all people I met. It's the place where I learnt that being an FA is nothing wrong.


----------



## James1662

Joined a couple years ago. Lurked but never really joined in conversation. Trying to reach-engage.


----------



## James1662

Re-engage not reach engage. Auto correct on phone.


----------



## BouncingBoy

Still lurkng around.Almost 6 yrs. with my Mousey & we're awaiting our 1st granddaughter between now & Jan.3rd.She has 4 grandsons.... I'm happy to say I've found my "family".....


----------



## MasterMike

Ollie ollie all's in free!!!! Still occasionally posting, just had some other projects occupying my attention, including visiting family recently...


----------



## tonynyc

_just dropping in to say hello - i haven't been on the Dims board for quite sometime - glad to see that this community is still chugging along _


----------



## ATrueFA

Been a long time since I've checked in here. Thought I'd see who is still here etc. I decided I needed a change a while back so I sold everything I owned and moved to the Azure Islands and bought a 250 y/o stone house on several acres with a killer ocean view. Been busy fixing it up and enjoying all the natural beauty here and making new friends. Still single though....


----------

